# Orange Chicken Crock Pot Recipe??



## Callisto in NC (Nov 24, 2007)

Okay, I know, it may be totally impossible to find such a recipe, but I need to ask.  

My father and his woman come every year for Christmas and I have to make something in the crock pot so it will be ready when they get here but not go bad cooking in the oven.  The crock has been my friend all these years.  I've done ribs, Italian chicken (chicken breast with fat free zesty Italian dressing), and chili so I can't do any of those.  If I do a roast, I run the risk of not pleasing her and it's something she would do.  I need to be different.  She would never do Orange Chicken in the crock.  I can make almost any recipe work in the crock, so maybe a basic Orange Chicken recipe would work.  

Any help is appreciated.  I'm asking early because I've already started my annual stress about their arrival.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Callisto. Let me preface this by saying I have zero experience with a crock pot but I thought if I throw an idea at you, you may be able to adapt it to suit your situation.  Could you use a duc a l'orange recipe here? Citrus and poultry go well together so you shouldn't have a problem in the taste section.

As an alternate suggestion, apricot or mango chicken?  That's a cassserole dish so should work in a crock pot I would have thought.

Here are some recipes that could inspire you.

Search - Recipes - Taste.com.au=

Apricot chicken - Recipe - Taste.com.au

Good luck!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't stress,  Calli.  Save the stress for  another  time.  I am  best  friends with  my crock-pot  and used it  almost exclusively during the month of June for our evening  entrees.  Give me a day or so and I'll see what I can  find for you, crock-potwise.  I'm confident  there's something that will fit your bill.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Katie.  Yes, I do have stress and my dad and his woman add to it every year.  This year my teen can't decide what she wants for the holiday as her big gift.  Any and all help are appreciated.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 25, 2007)

Would this work for you? It's not orange, but sweet and sour, so you'd get the same sort of flavor.

I need to preface this with 1--I've never tried it (but think I will now--it sounds good!), and 2--I've been collecting recipes for ages and didn't always keep track of sources. This is an oldie that I have no idea where it came from.

*Sweet and Sour Chicken*

1 carrot, cut in pieces
1 green pepper, cut in pieces
1 medium onion, quartered
2 Tbsp quick-cooking tapioca
3 chicken breasts, boned, cut in pieces
8 oz pineapple chunks, canned undrained
1/3 dark brown sugar, firmly packed
1/3 c red wine vinegar
1 Tbsp soy sauce
1 tsp chicken bouillon instant granules
½ tsp garlic powder
2 Tbsp fresh ginger root, minced
1 tsp dried cilantro, or 10 leaves
Hot cooked rice

For crock pot cooking, put vegetables in bottom of crock pot. Sprinkle tapioca over vegetables. Place chicken atop veggies. Combine all other ingredients, except rice, in a small bowl. Pour over chicken. Cover crock pot and turn to low and cook for 8-10 hours. Before serving, make rice. Leftovers can be reheated in microwave.

To cook in the oven, put vegetables in the bottom of a greased pan. Sprinkle veggie with tapioca. Add chicken to pan. Combine all other ingredients except rice in a small bowl. Pour over chicken. Cover pan tightly with foil. Bake in 300F oven for 2 hours. 

_*You can also use 2 Tbsp chopped candied ginger._


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 25, 2007)

There is one at the Kraft website, but when I made it, the chicken was so dry I couldn't stand it. If you make it don't cook as long as they say.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 25, 2007)

suziquzie said:


> There is one at the Kraft website, but when I made it, the chicken was so dry I couldn't stand it. If you make it don't cook as long as they say.


Thanks for that tip.  I generally only use breast meat but may include a couple boneless thighs to keep the chicken moist.  

PA Baker ~ thanks for the recipe.  DD hates peppers but loves Orange Chicken.  I wonder if I could modify that recipe to be more orangey. I'm good at doing the modify thing.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 30, 2007)

here's great link for you to read. It's short.
I love the marmelade chicken, it uses orange flavors.
Not sure if it states, but if you don't like orange peel, heat up the marmelade first and then place it in a sieve and let the rind get caught, then discard.  Just an idea.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 30, 2007)

It's too bad you can't make it on the stove top - stir fry, as its quick. One of the first company quick dishes I made was orange chicken (on the stove). I think you could easily adapt for the CP. It's so simple, you'll think, why didn't I do this before. In short - put the chicken in the pot and add a small can of defrosted orange juice concentrate -- add a little water if you wish. The sauce (on the stovetop) thickens the longer it cooks. Serve w chopped scallions/green onions (or those green onion flowers/brushes you soak in water) or sprinkled w sesame seeds or slivered almonds.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 30, 2007)

Amy it's not that I can't, it's that I would never.  I never stir fry chicken, I won't ever try to either.  I have to have my chicken cooked through and I've never accomplished that anywhere but in the crock or oven.  You may be very good at it, but I've never successfully accomplished such a feat.  

I like your recipe and maybe I can work that into the crock.  Part of the issue is the time factor of not knowing when they'll show up and needing dinner within 20 minutes of their arrival.  I may try that one.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 30, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Amy it's not that I can't, it's that I would never. I never stir fry chicken, I won't ever try to either. I have to have my chicken cooked through and I've never accomplished that anywhere but in the crock or oven. You may be very good at it, but I've never successfully accomplished such a feat.
> 
> I like your recipe and maybe I can work that into the crock. Part of the issue is the time factor of not knowing when they'll show up and needing dinner within 20 minutes of their arrival. I may try that one.


 
Give it a go, Callisto. I don't cook often in the slow cooker, & did the dish on the stove top (takes about 45 mins.). I would make/prepare a dish the way I want, & not wait on folks that insist on being served w/i a certain time frame of their arrival. You are far too acommodating, my friend. The orange chicken is very easy & you can serve it with some nice sides - rice, brocolli, etc & makes an easy easy company dish. Let me know how it turns out.  Oh, I baste it every so often so the chicken doesn't stick to the oj.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 30, 2007)

*amy* said:


> Give it a go, Callisto. I don't cook often in the slow cooker, & did the dish on the stove top (takes about 45 mins.). I would make/prepare a dish the way I want, & not wait on folks that insist on being served w/i a certain time frame of their arrival. You are far too acommodating, my friend. The orange chicken is very easy & you can serve it with some nice sides - rice, brocolli, etc & makes an easy easy company dish. Let me know how it turns out.  Oh, I baste it every so often so the chicken doesn't stick to the oj.


Well, when the people/my father & his woman are driving 8 hours and they accommodate me the same way when I drive up there, so I give them a little leeway.  That why I need the crock pot.  Last year they were set to arrive by 5:00 but hit traffic and didn't arrive until 8:00 and had eaten nothing the whole way down other than snacks.  I'm the one that generally gets frustrated because I'm ready to eat but they aren't there.


----------

